# Job offer in New York



## kcbennett2 (Jun 9, 2009)

Hi all,

I am potentially going to be transferred to New York by my current employer in London. This will be to do the same job as I do currently. I have been employed in the position for just over two years and I have a university degree.

I am waiting on more information from my employer about visas etc but just wondered if anyone knew how long this would be likely to take?

My boyfriend would be looking to move with me but he cannot transfer through his current company. He works in football sponsorship (with the FA and the Premier League) and previously worked for a Premier League club with about 3 years work experience. He also has a degree and a masters degree.
How likely would he be to find a company to petition his visa and would this be the kind of industry where they would accept a 'foreigner' with his educational background and experience?

Any advice you could give would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

What do you mean by "he works in football sponsorship"?


----------



## kcbennett2 (Jun 9, 2009)

He is an account manager, so he puts together the strategy for how the sponsor company can best spend their money to get the highest returns (in terms of new customers etc). He is also the link between the sponsor and the football clubs and leagues. He works with a lot of media agencies and press and also has a marketing background.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Marketing:>) He may be able to use his network of connections to test the waters in NY.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

kcbennett2 said:


> Any advice you could give would be greatly appreciated!


Finding an employment-sponsored visa is always difficult, especially so at the moment.

Marriage is one answer to not being separated. Then, all he'd need to do (apart from the paperwork!) would be to find employment.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Fatbrit said:


> Finding an employment-sponsored visa is always difficult, especially so at the moment.
> 
> Marriage is one answer to not being separated. Then, all he'd need to do (apart from the paperwork!) would be to find employment.


Yeah, but if he comes over on a dependent's visa, would he get the right to work?
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

Bevdeforges said:


> Yeah, but if he comes over on a dependent's visa, would he get the right to work?
> Cheers,
> Bev


I'm guessing it's an L1 -- and then the answer's yes. Apply for an EAD as an L2 after arrival.

But as a BF, the only option on the same (as opposed to own) ticket is the B2 special with no work permission.


----------

